# (Early) Friday pics



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I may not be online tomorrow and have been waiting patiently to post his first picture!!!

This is my grandson Christopher, (8months)
Budding musician maybe???????


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

cmon guys lets get it started. its gonna be a long weekend anyways!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If we are starting early, Happy St. Patricks Day! One 2Cooler gave me green saying, "A Whole bag of AWESOME!!!" for my shirt. My wife thinks it' a "Whole bag of embarassment" to her...huh?

Yes, that fake button on my left shoulder says, "Kiss me I'm Irish." I am, and it has worked a time or two, so maybe that is why it is NOT my wife's favorite shirt.

Just jankin' with y'all, I'm done for the weekend, going fishing....


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

That shirt is hilarious. Where would one go about getting one?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Progress, ceramic tile starts in the morning, goodbye carpet. rs


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks good Rusty.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> That shirt is hilarious. Where would one go about getting one?


Wal-mart! Where else?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dang Rusty, that looks good! Tile (any flooring is hard work), but you are a hard worker my brother. 

Enjoy 1-2 days off, you deserve it.,


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Dang Rusty, that looks good! Tile (any flooring is hard work), but you are a hard worker my brother.
> 
> Enjoy 1-2 days off, you deserve it.,


X2, been there done it (tile) got the t-shirt and will hire it out from now on!:doowapsta


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

cooler days, Hampton VA, December 2009


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*time for puppies to find a new home*

they are 8 weeks now. longhair chihuahuas...one male, one female...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got the boat stickers on. Some pics of us at the Matagorda Bluewater tourney this past weekend.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

last week...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

March 1927

Legs of one of the wounded vets we took fishing out of BAMC. His Humvee was hit by an RPG and they completely reconstructed his legs. Truly a medical miracle! :smile:

Trash on Sargent Beach

Red **** I had years ago

:smile:

Fire hose a fellow B Lister got for me!


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

2 yr old. w/ NO FEAR
Him feeding the Gator
Feeding the birds


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yellow yellower or yellowist

Last Mon fishing with a student and new fishing buddy

He kinda made me look like a 10 handicap 

Headed back to Kona in the morning, a few from last year


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

We finally got to do a little fishing! We spent some time offshore and in the bay.

Offshore Ride










Hooked Up










Endangered Species










Snapper Slapper










Quality Time










Shallow Water Skiff










Small Water Spout










Cheers,

tp


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> March 1927


 You was a pretty cute little boy Harbor. What happened since? :rotfl:


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

"the big house" looks good dude.....you getting it ready for the pasture bash?


Rusty S said:


> Progress, ceramic tile starts in the morning, goodbye carpet. rs


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hey Steve, that first picture with the 35 outboard in it...1927???



TH


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> You was a pretty cute little boy Harbor. What happened since? :rotfl:


Time son....TIME! 

My girls

Fire extinguisher replacement

Rex and Max watching me build their crib (1970)

Planning a wedding

Cool seat


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*A few of Heather and I*

We were married on April 4th of '09 but we've already made a lifetime of memories together. I got her started on fishing and she got me started on deer hunting. Now we do both together!

1) Our wedding day.
2) A recent trip 45 miles offshore
3) Heather with a nice flattie in November '09
4) 4th of July on Lake LBJ '09
5) On the banks of the San Gabriel river
6) Beach art

Rex


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Walther PPK 32 given to me by my FIL. It was given to him by his Uncle who took it off of a dead German Officer in Normandy, France on 6/7/44, the day after D day. Any information about it is appreciated.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Canyon Lake last weekend*

:dance:
Nicolette Snorkeling

Nicolette and her friend


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Building a "Diaper Cake" for our DIL's baby shower.....

Matt & Kim...their first...#8 grandbaby for us.........3 more weeks.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> Building a "Diaper Cake" for our DIL's baby shower.....
> 
> Matt & Kim...their first...#8 grandbaby for us.........3 more weeks.


Congratulations on #8, and good job! Was that done by the Lioness or did you get in touch with your feminine side? :mpd:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

My brother, sister-in-law, and nephew came to visit for a week. Our poor dog has put up with a lot of prodding, poking, and general harrassment from the rambunctious 2 year old! 

Maybe he's trying to tell us something? What you see strewn about is the remains of a yellow "stress" ball! LOL


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

*Life on the Farm*

Life on the farm, isn't it grand. Seems like theres always something that needs to be done. Builds character as my grand pa use to say lol.

Our rooster herding heeler Belle.
My boy pulling trees out for a new fence.
One of our younger billies with some of his ladies.
Building fence.
Jetting the water well yesterday.
Play time, my boy with about 22lbs of reds 2 weeks ago.

Mike


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are the laminate floors I layed down this past weekend. The kitchen in the last picture is now complete this picture was taken before I layed down the last pieces and quarter-round. Alot of great advice found on here, at Lowes and from friends! The most important thing, the right TOOLS!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Cope said:


> Congratulations on #8, and good job! Was that done by the Lioness or did you get in touch with your feminine side? :mpd:


I did it big Al...I'm way too old to worry bout a silly *** man card....LOL


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

*'65 P/U with mutts..*

'65


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> I did it big Al...I'm way too old to worry bout a silly *** man card....LOL


gotta love that Chief!

I've got pics to come.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Coupla weeks worth of farm stuff in this first run.

1-3. Grain bins going up.

4. Mr Lowshoulders...

5-6. coupla more shots of some sheds

7. Mr. Woodrow sittin on a limb

8. Salvaging a Milo crop 48 rows at a through.

9. Thought it was interesting the way the down draft sucked the rain out from under the cloud.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Our favorite Hill Country kayaking spot - Rebecca Creek
1 - Last Year
2 -4 This year. Thank you Lord for the rain!

5-6 Arbor I built for Mrs Soap.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Words With Friends score last night... my personal best.

Mrs Soap was not happy... LOL!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4 straight days off, and its raining. 

Thats cool! 

Ill be playing with my tackle and making some lures. :cheers:


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

New neighbor in Matty, I guess all the high water from the storm got him confused, this is corner of Caney and Lewsi St.


----------



## titans0825 (Sep 2, 2009)

*game warden*

is that Arthur Lawrence being a gator wrestler! :cheers:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

One of my girls caught this RED with an upside down heart...


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

My daughter who turned 7 months yesterday


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*woo hoo show off time!*

Some of my latest good catches.

My new passion: Stand up Paddling

My cutie pie Skye


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

A few more from the home and garden.

Fence project I've been workin on the last few weeks.


















Fresh okra and tomatoes.......JQ where are ya?


















Samantha and her Daddy, Samantha and her Mama.





































I go by the house at least once a day to check on her and check on our nanny....on this particular day I watered the plants on the back patio before I went inside........she heard me and came to the glass door just a grinning.










Samantha and her Mama on mothers day.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

1. Gennifer had a bird land on her head at the aquarium of the Pacific in LA.
2. Brother and his new bride
3. My lovely bride
4. Rain brought out this beauty.
5. Finally got the flagstone done around the pool. Now I just have to grout it before Genn's coworker fish fry tomorrow!!!
6. Working on the side yard as well!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

me as a baby


me now


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

My angel as flower girl in my sisters wedding.








Nephew found a new way to fight big fish offshore out of POC.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

father, son and dog trip to PINS last weekend... my boy's future is almost limitless but old georgie dawg just doesn't have too many trips left... he'll be buried there...

- boy and his dog
- George's 12th birthday on the beach
- brightest full moon I may have ever seen
- sunblock and freckles
- shark jerky
- Texas sized tarball near 40mm, from natural seepage


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fam, Fish, Fun all good words start with F!

Never could get in that chair, always taken
Fish Inspection Team
My pride and joy
The simple life explained as an island...

Love all the pics 2 Today!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

titans0825 said:


> is that Arthur Lawrence being a gator wrestler! :cheers:


Yes Sir, he's doing something like that.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Recent Frio Trip*

My 2yr old learning the ropes for big bubba.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Thinking of the wife and all the troops this weekend...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Happy 4th!!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

This was a week ago down in Corpus. I wish we could get down there more often. My beautiful wife and I just celebrated our 8 year anniversary! I love her more now than ever! She graciously puts up with my boating and fishing addiction and now we have a little one following in my footsteps! Gotta love it! This was his first saltwater fishing trip. I think he had fun!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

DLOVE, that 2 yo don't look like he is afraid of the devil himself ! :smile:


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

We need some sunshine in here, from a couple of weeks ago, our 10 year Anniversary cruise.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

1-The wait.
2-The reward
3-The fight
4-Big fish at the MOB


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

1.My little ones!

2.Train BBQ-


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

1. Happy Birthday Uncle Sam
2. Surfside Jetty 6/30
3. Alex....day before landfall in Surfside


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*dads 28 7/8 trout*

Lost a little size and weight after being on ice for over a day. Really happy for him.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*MBWC 2010*

Here are a few pics from the Matty Blue Water Challenge this past weekend.....What a great turnout 70 boats!

1. Me, Taylor and Mark
2. Me and my helpers! You girls are great!
3. Mark and his Fathers Day shorts!
4. UHHHH biggest fish of the tourney!!! :rotfl:
5. and the momma to the one on the left!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Piling set this week in Crystal Beach for our new house. If we can get
the rain to stop we can start the framing next week.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some really good pics this week! Love all the family shots!

Another good blow in North Zulch while ago! :biggrin:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

from Easter.


----------

